# Knoxville, Iowa Swap Meet: 04/25/21



## wrongway (Apr 22, 2021)

Please consider attending this Swap Meet!


----------



## STL TED (Apr 22, 2021)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## sworley (Apr 23, 2021)

Anyone bringing anything cool? Debating driving down from Ames depending on if something cool is there. 
Mainly looking for a Krate, 63-65 ray or other stik-shift Schwinn. 

@Metalbender you going?


----------



## Metalbender (Apr 23, 2021)

@sworley    God willing I plan to be there!!!!!!!  I need that old bike fix!  I have definitely seen Sting Ray stuff exchange hands there!!  Go and support the bike brotherhood


----------



## Metalbender (Apr 23, 2021)

sworley said:


> Anyone bringing anything cool? Debating driving down from Ames depending on if something cool is there.
> Mainly looking for a Krate, 63-65 ray or other stik-shift Schwinn.
> 
> @Metalbender you going?



Sam, the guys that put it on are great bunch.....no problems ever.


----------



## wrongway (Apr 27, 2021)

I wasn't able to make it there this year as I was out of town. From what I heard from the friend of mine that put it on it was the biggest it's ever been! Great turnout! Shout out to Paul, Bobbi and Bob!


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 27, 2021)

here's a video. looks like a good turnout


----------



## sworley (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks for posting! I really debated going but 180 miles round trip is nothing to snuff at. Maybe next year...


----------



## bicycle larry (May 17, 2021)

dave the wave said:


> here's a video. looks like a good turnout



thanks dave for the video , its great  from bicycle larry


----------

